# [Pic.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Found this on my front porch Friday morning right after midnight.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

hope ya feedin it, will be hard to get rid of
RR


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not a mouth full. That's beggin for trouble. But theneighbors put their garbage cans out the night before pickup and the varmint has the county schedule for pick up days. Next door neighbor leaves his cans in the garage til the morning the truck runs. He left the door up the other night and the bear pranced in and raided it. The bastards are walking on thin ice. I won't tolerate being shy of walking out after dark much longer.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

Ears still on top of head means it is a fairly young one. Give it a few years and he will open your front door to help himself!
t


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yep, a young one. The ears are a dead give away. Not like this one that walked up the road by the mailbox this spring. I'll post that one soon as I figger out how.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am surprised you have not put him in a pot WD. That is a little too close for comfort.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> I am surprised you have not put him in a pot WD. That is a little too close for comfort.
> 
> Darin


Don't want it to come to that. I could get permit, but prevention is best. But, iffen I catch one in my garage, his ass is history. I won't abide with that. Bar's are supposed to $h!t in the woods, not garages.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> Found this on my front porch Friday morning right after midnight.


Looks like a short guy dropping by to have some computer technician work done.


----------

